# Visa for dependent of tier 2



## ankitjain (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am from India. I have tier 2 visa for 2 years (Aug-10 to Aug-12) provided by my company. My company is sending me London for couple of months. I would like to bring my wife and 1 yr old kid with me. I have some doubts if you can answer please:
1) Which Visa category to apply? General Visitor? As there is no category for 'dependents of tier 2'.
2) What supporting documents should I provide? 

Or let me know if any more information is required to answer these. 

Thanks a lot
anks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ankitjain said:


> Hi,
> I am from India. I have tier 2 visa for 2 years (Aug-10 to Aug-12) provided by my company. My company is sending me London for couple of months. I would like to bring my wife and 1 yr old kid with me. I have some doubts if you can answer please:
> 1) Which Visa category to apply? General Visitor? As there is no category for 'dependents of tier 2'.
> 2) What supporting documents should I provide?
> ...


If you are only staying in UK for 2 months, it may be easier just to apply for visitor visa for your wife and son.
Dependant's visa for Tier 2 is available. See Points-based system Tier 2 (Skilled Worker) - visa application guide and the question: Can my dependants join me in the UK?
See Supporting documents for the relevant visa category.


----------

